# ivomec sheep drench



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone given this orally to goats? I have Nigerian and Nubian goats. I need to treat them for the second part of their worming regimen. I treated the first time with ivomec plus but they have been bred now so I need to use the regular ivomec but all I have is the sheep drench. I have never used that. Should that be okay to give them or should I hold out for the cattle ivomec?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can actually use the Ivomec Plus. Apparently it is ok for pregnant goats.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

My vet uses sheep drench on his goats. I never have, but that is what he said he uses.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I was told not to use the ivomec plus if they were less than 100 days bred as it could cause abortions. I have seen that online numerous times also so Im not real comfortable using that. does anyone know the dose for the sheep drench? The % is less than the cattle. I think the cattle Ivomec is 1% and sheep is .08%.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kristinatucker said:


> does anyone know the dose for the sheep drench?


I think it's 6 ml/25 lbs.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I found some more dosing online. Seems the best dose out there was doing 9 mL /26 lbs so that's what I went with. The biggest negative is the quantity is so much more to get down them vs the cattle type. I prefer the cattle type for sure but need to use up this sheep drench anyway. Thanks all for the help


----------

